# Hộp giấy đựng thức ăn nóng giá rẻ



## ToLyRVC (8 Tháng tư 2022)

_Bạn chuẩn bị kinh doanh cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh hoặc đang kinh doanh thức ăn nhanh, Bạn cần tìm loại hộp giấy phù hợp cho đồ ăn nhà bạn.  Bạn đang cần tìm 1 loại hộp đựng thức ăn khác vừa đảm bảo vệ sinh vừa đẹp mắt và giá thành phù hợp lại hưởng ứng được lời kêu gọi “giảm chất thải nhựa”? Vậy tại sao bạn không nghĩ đến sử dụng _*hộp giấy đựng thức ăn*_ giải pháp tối ưu để vừa bảo vệ môi trường vừa an toàn sức khỏe người sử dụng, giá thành lại phù hợp,…_

*Hộp giấy đựng thức ăn* được thiết kế dùng riêng cho các loại đồ ăn nóng hoặc có sốt như mì xào, cơm chiên, bánh ướt nóng, bánh hỏi,… Hộp giấy được làm từ giấy Kraft thực phẩm, bên trong hộp cán lớp màng PE chống thấm tốt.

Hộp giấy là phương tiện cung cấp vô cùng tốt cho chiến dịch tiếp thị sản phẩm của bạn. Hộp giấy chứa đựng thức ăn, chúng đại diện cho thương hiệu được in trên thân hộp, có thể được sử dụng trong các chương trình khuyến mãi, và điều quan trọng nhất, nó có thể giúp khách hàng trải nghiệm về dịch vụ cung ứng sản phẩm của của hàng bạn. Mực in không lem không thấm khi đựng nước kể cả nước nóng hay nước lạnh.​





Ưu điểm *Hộp giấy đựng thức ăn*

- Chất liệu có khả năng phân hủy, thân thiện với môi trường.

- Cứng cáp có khả năng chịu nhiệt cao

- Phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng khác nhau

- Có thể đựng đồ ăn nóng có sốt

- Có tính tiện ích cao với dân công sở, hay những người bận rộn.

- Sử dụng tại quán ăn, chuỗi cửa hàng, hay các nhà hàng sang trọng vừa tiện lợi lại sang trọng.

*Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết:

Công ty TNHH RVC 

ĐT: 0975.663.984 - 0919.192.294

ĐC: số 11, đường số 7, khu phố 7, Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức*
​


----------

